# Does the SGS3 fully support the microSDXC memory card standard?



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

So, obviously the SGS3 can use a 64GB microSDXC card, the international version has users confirming their exFAT-formatted 64GB cards working, and the Verizon site says it "Supports up to 64GB microSD card". My question is, does anyone know if it will support *bigger* microSDXC cards? The spec for microSDXC supports card sizes up to 2 TB, 64GB just happens to be the biggest card that's available at the moment. As far as I know the SGS3 is the first phone that can use an SDXC card. It would be nice to think it would some day be able to contain 2TB of storage space.​


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

assuming the sgs3 reads microSDXC cards, and microSDXC cards CAN support up to 2TB, i see no reason why the SGS3 wouldn't support it.


----------

